

Where can a start up engineering firm find interns? - db_tahoeskier

We are a small start up, looking for interns to help.
======
th0ma5
In my understanding, a lot of programs are developed in association with
various local small business organizations, or with universities and schools.
You could just also advertise directly, but if you mean completely unpaid, I
wonder if there are any standards or best practices that anyone is aware of?

~~~
db_tahoeskier
I will look at the local organizations. Thank you!

------
nolite
definitely go to nearby universities, but even then, you get what you pay for

~~~
db_tahoeskier
Thank You!

------
mbabbitt
Check out www.YouTern.com. We post internships for start-ups, change-oriented
non-profits and small businesses. Good luck!

~~~
db_tahoeskier
Wow! Thank you for the site! Most helpful!

